# HS-45 Hedge Trimmer Tuning, now, confusion.



## HumBurner (Jul 6, 2019)

Searching the forum yielded little specific to this topic, as did search engine, which actually led to the confusion.

So, I had a client give me an HS-45 Trimmer for free that was left behind by a former laborer. Blades are a little bent, but nothing serious and got most of it straightened out on the vice. The washer was not in the right place, which explained why the blades weren't moving. Cleaned, re-greased, reinstalled correctly. The motor took forever to turn over, but i got it going (with the blades off). Blades on, re-tuned, sounds/feels damn near spot on based on my knowledge of tuning saws and weed-eaters.

However, i stumbled upon this during my search (note bold):



> You can't "tune it" due to the limiter. They recommend you leave the initial setting (hi) alone. Set lo mixture for smooth idle and good acceleration. Idle speed @2800. Idle mixture is very important due to the way a H/T is used. You rarely hold it wide open for a sustained period. As is a clean screen. That engine should outlast you. *Lean it out to make it sound smooth, and you will destroy it. *Two stokes should never ever scream. It's the only brand handheld we sell. It's advice based on experience, not opinion.
> (https://www.************/threads/stihl-hs45-rpm.439832/page-2)





I understand that trimmers aren't going to operate in the same fashion as a saw. Bursts of rev, followed by idle, as opposed to running 80-100% throttle, followed by varied rates of idling. However, if the motor runs/sounds/feels smooth, revs at a good rate, winds down at a good rate, and isn't rattling the arms to death or stalling, how would this "destroy it?" Is this person simply blowing smoke or are they correct?


I know, I know, the simple solution is "buy a tach!", but I'm not looking to spend money on unnecessary items. This trimmer won't ever see that much use, let alone prolonged use (although, my landlord would probably love me to hack the Himalayan berries to the ground, as well as the young Baccharis), but I'd prefer not to blow the motor, lol.

Can anyone set me straight on this?


 (though I drank my last beer on-hand last nite)


----------



## ray benson (Jul 7, 2019)

HumBurner said:


> Searching the forum yielded little specific to this topic, as did search engine, which actually led to the confusion.
> 
> So, I had a client give me an HS-45 Trimmer for free that was left behind by a former laborer. Blades are a little bent, but nothing serious and got most of it straightened out on the vice. The washer was not in the right place, which explained why the blades weren't moving. Cleaned, re-greased, reinstalled correctly. The motor took forever to turn over, but i got it going (with the blades off). Blades on, re-tuned, sounds/feels damn near spot on based on my knowledge of tuning saws and weed-eaters.
> 
> ...


Check your inbox for some info


----------

